# What am I?



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Not the first one ive ever seen before. Caught in 330'


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

its a yellow spined indonesian spotted sail croaker..


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Yellow striped Large mouth pinfish?


----------



## coin op repair man (Aug 28, 2012)

Marty Feldman???????


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Lane snapper


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Spanish Flag, Gonioplectrus hispanus.

http://oceanexplorer.noaa.gov/explorations/03mex/logs/sept30/media/spanish_flag.html


----------



## psalzman (Mar 26, 2008)

Dead


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Mullethead said:


> Spanish Flag, Gonioplectrus hispanus.
> 
> http://oceanexplorer.noaa.gov/explorations/03mex/logs/sept30/media/spanish_flag.html


Beat me to it


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

coin op repair man said:


> Marty Feldman???????


lol u win sir


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Looks like a fish sandwich*

Give a couple to a neighbor. If he you see him out and about in day or two, then give some to your cat. If he's kickin in three days, I say it's called a fish sandwich!

If the cat dies, you can always try em for bait........ the fish, not the cat!

Good luck, calm seas, and stay safe


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

Mullet head got it. Spanish flag grouper. If the cat's dead why can't you use it also?


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Bean Counter said:


> Mullet head got it. Spanish flag grouper.* If the cat's dead why can't you use it also?*


Well, that might work, but then dog fish will likely be the next thing you're tryin to identify!


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

tasty!


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Keep it alive and it'll sell for $1000-2000 in the Aquarium trade. :yes:


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

It's probably illegal to possess. Considering most Gulf fish seem to be nowadays...


----------

